# Can a single II account have 2 Worldmark memberships attached to it



## samara64 (Jan 14, 2016)

Can a single II account have 2 Worldmark membership attached to it.

I called Interval but the agent could not answer the question.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 14, 2016)

samara64 said:


> Can a single II account have 2 Worldmark membership attached to it.
> 
> I called Interval but the agent could not answer the question.



With the same owner?  I don't know the answer, just want to fully understand the question.  Usually, if it's the same owner, multiple contracts are usually assigned to the same member number (You would want it this way because of the tiered MF structure WM has).  If it's different owners, I can't see how they would allow a combined account.  Like I said, though, I don't know and that's supposition on my part.


----------



## samara64 (Jan 14, 2016)

Ty1on said:


> With the same owner?  I don't know the answer, just want to fully understand the question.  Usually, if it's the same owner, multiple contracts are usually assigned to the same member number (You would want it this way because of the tiered MF structure WM has).  If it's different owners, I can't see how they would allow a combined account.  Like I said, though, I don't know and that's supposition on my part.



Yes, same owner on both 2 x WM and II.

What do you mean assigned to same member number. You mean combine all points in a single account. What if you want more HKT, more then 8 wait lists, multiple Bonus time reservations, etc...


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 14, 2016)

samara64 said:


> Yes, same owner on both 2 x WM and II.
> 
> What do you mean assigned to same member number. You mean combine all points in a single account. What if you want more HKT, more then 8 wait lists, multiple Bonus time reservations, etc...



If it's worth the extra MF to you, I suppose.... I'll be interested in responses about II from someone who knows, so I'll be following this....

Out of curiosity, what are the credits of each account?


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 15, 2016)

samara64 said:


> Yes, same owner on both 2 x WM and II.
> 
> What do you mean assigned to same member number. You mean combine all points in a single account. What if you want more HKT, more then 8 wait lists, multiple Bonus time reservations, etc...



Tylon seems to be giving a Wyndham answer to a Worldmark question.  
The number of HKT, bonus time reservations etc has nothing to do with II so should be kept separate.   

Here's the response I gave to the same question on attaching multiple WM accounts to a single II account at this thread: http://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=44096

"Multiple accounts per II/RCI account: Is doing this worth the effort? It is VERY easy and fast to do a transfer of credits from one account to another. If a Request First exchange comes through and you don't have enough credits in your designated II account, you can quickly fill out the credit transfer form and shift credits over. When I do a Deposit first, they always ask for my account number so I think I could use credits from either of my accounts without transferring. I have 2 accounts and have II attached to one and RCI attached to the other. I like keeping things separate to make it easier to keep track. Personally, I would do the same with your accounts and rent in credits or transfer to the appropriate account according to your exchange requests. "

"I would not want II hooked to multiple accounts and I doubt it can be done. If an exchange comes through, which account will they pull the credits from? or multiples? As a result, I doubt they can or will do this. Even if they could, the process of pulling credits for a Request First has not always gone smoothly. I think there would be a really good chance of loosing credits from all accounts. So just work with one."

Sue


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 15, 2016)

Definitely applying a Wyndham answer to a Worldmark question.  That's why I said, "I don't know" before asking questions.


----------



## LLW (Jan 15, 2016)

samara64 said:


> Can a single II account have 2 Worldmark membership attached to it.
> 
> I called Interval but the agent could not answer the question.



Their experienced agents used to be able to do it, but now seem unable to. As Sue said, since credit transfer is so easily done, there's no need to do it anyway. Is there a special reason why you want to do it? We may be able to discuss and suggest alternatives.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 15, 2016)

Ty1on said:


> With the same owner?  I don't know the answer, just want to fully understand the question.  Usually, if it's the same owner, multiple contracts are usually assigned to the same member number (You would want it this way because of the tiered MF structure WM has).  If it's different owners, I can't see how they would allow a combined account.  Like I said, though, I don't know and that's supposition on my part.





samara64 said:


> Yes, same owner on both 2 x WM and II.
> 
> What do you mean assigned to same member number. You mean combine all points in a single account. What if you want more HKT, more then 8 wait lists, multiple Bonus time reservations, etc...





Ty1on said:


> Definitely applying a Wyndham answer to a Worldmark question.  That's why I said, "I don't know" before asking questions.



Samara64 is right: There are obvious (and not so obvious) reasons for maintaining two separate contracts under one Worldmark owner account.  There are also reasons for combining contracts and maintaining one account with only one (combined) points balance.  But, that is not germane to the OP's question.  She has two contracts, one account.

I too, would not put both contracts under II; just one and then transfer when needed.  Both of my contracts do trade in RCI with separate log-ins, but only have the big one in II.  Definitely rec'd getting the WM credits manager app and closely tracking your bookings/searches etc....  Great thread on here about difficulties with credit restoration after flex booking etc...

IMHO


----------



## samara64 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks taterhed. It is a HE (not SHE). I like the not so obvious part.

I do have 2 accounts 40K and 30K and both are Grandfathered NHK so I would not combine them under any condition. One is with II and the other is with RCI (never used)

I have my II with one of them as well as 5 other Marriotts (EY and EOY) and really enjoy II.

The only reason I ask is sometime I have older credits in one account and want to use them but after reading the post, I think I will just stick with one WM account in my II so I do not confuse them.

I know it is easy and free to change the account in my II profile since I did it before. It takes few days.

Sam


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 15, 2016)

samara64 said:


> Thanks taterhed. It is a HE (not SHE). I like the not so obvious part.
> 
> I do have 2 accounts 40K and 30K and both are Grandfathered NHK so I would not combine them under any condition. One is with II and the other is with RCI (never used)
> 
> ...



With 2 Grandfathered accounts:  have you ever transferred credits from one to the other and, if so, did the credits lose the NHK function?  They shouldn't, but I bet they do, but I'm curious.  One of the main reasons I have 2 accounts is to keep rented in credits separate from the Grandfathered account.  

Sue


----------



## taterhed (Jan 15, 2016)

samara64 said:


> Thanks taterhed. It is a HE (not SHE). I like the not so obvious part.
> 
> I do have 2 accounts 40K and 30K and both are Grandfathered NHK so I would not combine them under any condition. One is with II and the other is with RCI (never used)
> 
> ...





sue1947 said:


> With 2 Grandfathered accounts:  have you ever transferred credits from one to the other and, if so, did the credits lose the NHK function?  They shouldn't, but I bet they do, but I'm curious.  One of the main reasons I have 2 accounts is to keep rented in credits separate from the Grandfathered account.
> 
> Sue



Sorry Sam!

Sam and Sue:  I'm very jealous.


----------



## samara64 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi Sue,

I did and they WILL lose the NHK designation.

Rob,

Just keep looking around for one. They keep coming in.

Sam


----------



## Marathoner (Jan 23, 2016)

samara64 said:


> Can a single II account have 2 Worldmark membership attached to it.
> 
> I called Interval but the agent could not answer the question.



Yes, you can. The mechanics would be the same as having several weeks resorts [Marriott, Starwood, etc] on the same II account. But as others have said, the utility of doing this is not high given you can easily move credits from one WM account to another.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 6, 2016)

And you have to pay for both accounts.   Just confirmed with WM and RCI  for resale accounts

sent from my cell phone...


----------

